# POAS changing shades up and down during 2WW!?



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies in waiting, 

I wanted to start this chat for the simple reason i desperately looked for support when my pregnancy tests were getting lighter, then darker, then lighter again... and it was CONFUSING to say the least! 

So this time i had 2 blastocysts transferred, so happy as my other 2 cycles didnt produce enough to go to the blastocyst stage! This was on Saturday.  Im a POAS addict so could only wait until 4dp5dt (weds) to do my 1st test. Couldnt beleive my eyes! A line! A very faint line but a line! It was visable to everyone and no squinting involved!  I was ever so slightly worried that it could have been hcg from my trigger shot (ovidrel on sat 4th-11 days previously) or possibly the blast implanted, produced a little bit of hcg then stopped developing (my paranoid side coming out)!  It was also my afternoon pee too so i was convinced that my morning pee on 5dp5dt would be a darker line, especially after everything ive read about the hcg levels rising and faint lines getting darker by the day.

The next morning, all confident i POAS and the line was FAINTER        so upset! Well it must be the trigger or a chemical pregnancy?? The line was SO faint you absolutley had to squint to see it!  Well, everyone i had told about the line including my DH advised me to step away from the tests! They said try it again Sunday, its too early now!But me being the POAS addict i am, popped into boots and purchased another two first responses... I decided i needed to know, if it was bad news i would just keep quiet....but it wasnt!! Again, it was my afternoon pee and the line was as dark as the previous day (actually a TINY bit darker) still faint but definatley there and visable from a good stretched out arm length at least!  Ok, confidence back! Maybe the test this morning was faulty?? 

So, Friday morning, 6dp5dt, ready to see a darker line again.... OMG   it was SO light, the lightest line yet!!! Even lighter than yesterdays-we actually had to squint AND hold the stick at an angle to bearly see it!! Im now trawling the internet trying to find a similar story, surely i couldnt be unlucky enough to have TWO Faulty tests? They are first response too, so not the cheapest.. Well now i think im definately out, i mean ive only had faint or barely there lines and its been 2 days...my hcg obviously hasnt risen a bit!  

Im confused, feeling like im on a roller coaster...still slightly hopeful because after all, i DID have a line and no matter how faint it was it was a LINE and ive been through 2 ivfs before this and POAS hundreds of times (well, feels like it) and always had the whitest of white windows.. So i meet my friend who gives me 5 more tests, the cheap kind, similar to a boots brand..and i test straight away, this is again, my afternoon pee...its faint..bearly there, this test isnt as sensitive as first response and it reads that you should wait 5-10 minutes to read it.  Well its faint but not as faint as the morning test.  Every 10 minutes i sneak a look at it (we're in a cafè) and on the 2nd or 3rd look ive got the darkest line yet! You could even call it a mid-coloured line!!!     i get home and do another one (yes a true addict) and its the same but showing up fast!!!  

Saturday morning (7dp5dt) my test is mid colour again (phew! All my morning pees seem to be hcg free!) its still the cheapy my friend gave me, so we decide to buy a digital so we can get a clear answer, so after my afternoon POAS i give the test to my DH as hes only seen second hand so far, he reads it and kisses me, 'we're gonna have a baby!' a big fat 'pregnant' is on the screen plain as day! That was the confirmation we needed!  Ok, so ive tested this morning again (sunday/8dp5dt) only because i have all these spare tests and i absolutley LOVE seeing 2 lines!    
Im still not 100% clear why the tests did this to me, was it because my hgc levels were so low they didnt register properly? Was it faulty tests? Was it because the 2 morning tests were done at 5am and 6am-was that too early? But one thing is for sure, if you test too early be prepared for confusion, its stress you need to avoid at a time like this, so unless you KNOW you can handle it DONT DO IT! Wait until at least 12 days past ovulation and even then still take it with a pinch of salt because everyone is different.  I thought testing early would put me in control but because of the fading lines it caused me to believe id had a chemical pregnancy at one point!

Hope this post helps you decide when to start testing or possibly puts your mind at rest if like me you have a fader test!

xXx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well Hail,
Thanks God for this post!! I POAS last night (I was 9dp3dt) and had a fairly clear positive on a clearblue test.
I tested this morning and it is so much fainter than last night.
I feel so sick, have a terrible headache and feel like I just need to sleep. Due to the fainter result, I don't know whether these feelings are emotional stress or genuine pg signs.
Wish I hadn't POAS now!!!
x


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Hail Mary & Emma26,

Well I did a cheeky poas on tuesday which would have been 6dp5dt and it was a clearblue digital that said 1-2 weeks pregnant.  I did another test today which was a first response and got the most faint window - hardly a line visable but only when i tilted it slightly and squinted!!  i am feeling a little disappointed and wish i hadnt done the test!!  

My OTD is Sunday so we are going to wait again until then and do the clearblue again....

feeling really stressed now - from high to low....

Simi


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Simi,

Please take it from me, you do not need to worry. Following my post above, I POAS 3 more times that day. 2 were faint positive, 1 was negative. I then started spotting that night and didn't stop until today. Hubby and I were devastated....
Weds morn, we had a clear positive and Thurs, within 5 seconds of POAS, the strongest positive yet showed up.

Got our early scan on Fri 21st June 

Best of luck to you hun

xxx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Emma26 - thanks for responding.  that is great news - and wishing you all the best.

I am going to pop into boots and buy some more clearblue ones (digital) just to check!  I could hardly see any lines and i tested twice today and so feeling miserable.

I didn't want to be a compulsive tester but I thought this morning I would try the first response and was hoping to see a strong line but literally i was squinting to see it!  And then the other one was the cheapie one from the hospital which just look plain - no line or result.

I might feel better when i see 1-2 weeks preganant written down!

Thank you so much for reassuring me and hope all goes well with you!  xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't see a strong positive until OTD. Just bear that in mind!!
Best of luck hun
x


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi Emma and Simi, 

I've been away from FF for so long as I've been completely exhausted from this pregnancy. I'm 8 weeks 4 days today and today is the first time I've not been exhausted so now in paranoid something is wrong as my pregnancy symptoms have gone! I still can't believe I got a BFP in the first place that's why I'm so paranoid I think?  

I'm glad my post offered some reassurance to you, that was the aim as I know exactly how it feels being a chronic earl tester  

Congrats Emma and Simi you didn't post again but I really hope all went well with you too xxx   xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Hail Mary, unfortunately I had a chemical pregnancy. Found out when I would have been 5wks 4days. Devastated.

I don't think you need to worry about the pg symptoms coming & going etc. I am told that that is quite normal. However, listen to your instincts and if you are at all concerned, call your Dr straight away.
Have you had an early scan yet??

x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

My hcg has always been stronger in an afternoon poas x


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! This is a bloody roller coaster of a ride...my thoughts are with you  

I had a scan at 7 weeks, all good. Then, because my symptoms disappeared I made them scan me again on Saturday, so relieved when I saw the heartbeat! So I have no symptoms except tiredness right now... 

Weird that, ivfmamma, seems that was happening to me too!

xXx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Hail Mary! So glad to hear that everything is ok with you and baby xxx


----------

